# yogurt coating



## sasha (Nov 5, 2002)

hi, can someone please help me by telling me or getting me a recipe on how to make the yogurt coating that is on raisins and nuts etc. i have been searching high and low and cant get it anywhere!
i want to be able to make it from scratch 
thanks so much


----------



## richardl (Sep 7, 2002)

May be this is of your interesting....
Yogurt Raisin Clusters 
And....if you need a tumbler (although they tell ya it's not possible to make it at home or small kitchens), but I do think this will let you make it in small batches !


----------



## sasha (Nov 5, 2002)

hi 
being a chef website and all i was wondering if you could help me
im looking for a recipe to make yogurt coating so i can coat my own fruit and museli bars but i can seem to find the recipe anywhere.
ive looked on the back of the bars that are yogurt coated and it states they use yougurt compound which consists of yogurt powder. milk powder, letcithin and vegetable shortening but i dont know how to combine them so i can actually make the coating! would you be able to help me? 
my email is [email protected]
thanks for your help
sasha


----------

